# Amazon Basics BLACK = Eneloop XX??



## fedcas (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi guys,
A lot has been written about Amazon Basics WHITE NiMH LSD batteries and the general consensu seems they are basically rebranded eneleoops: same product code with just the -AMZN suffix added (for example *HR-3UTG-AMZN*), same specifications, both made in japan

But what about the High Capacity (black) version of the amazon basics? I can't find much info on the internet:









AA:
http://www.amazon.it/dp/B00HZV9WTM/

AAA:
http://www.amazon.it/dp/B00HZV9YE0/


They are still made in japan, but the code is not particularly similar to any of the ones from the eneloops:

amazon basics black AA: *HR-3UTHA-AMZN*
amazon basics black AAA: *HR-4UTHA-AMZN*

eneloop codes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eneloop#Comparison_table


moreover, if the amazon black AA specs match exactly the 1st gen eneloop XX (500 cycles, 2400 mAh min., 2500 mAh typ.) so they might be the same cells rebranded, i'm more suspicious about the black AAA. I have them and I confirm they are made in japan, but the amazon specs are:

500 cycles, 800 mAh min., 850 mAh typ.

but eneloops XX 1st gen. don't even exist in AAA size, and the later genenerations have:

500 cycles, 850 mAh min., 900 mAh typ.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eneloop#Comparison_table




so what do you think?


----------



## SubLGT (Mar 28, 2015)

We will have to wait for HKJ to publish his test results on these cells.


----------



## fedcas (Mar 28, 2015)

SubLGT said:


> We will have to wait for HKJ to publish his test results on these cells.


did he say it's planned?


----------



## gallon (Mar 28, 2015)

Same batteries.

Read the recent Duracell Ion Core thread for info.


----------



## SubLGT (Mar 28, 2015)

fedcas said:


> did he say it's planned?



Yes, here: http://budgetlightforum.com/node/37809


----------



## fedcas (Mar 30, 2015)

gallon said:


> Same batteries.
> 
> Read the recent Duracell Ion Core thread for info.



I've read it but there's not that much info about amazon basics. Just a statement in post #97 but refering to AAs... i'm wondering mostly about AAAs cause the specs are different from eneloops.



SubLGT said:


> Yes, here: http://budgetlightforum.com/node/37809



awesome! 

_HKJ_ wrote:
………………..At the current time I am testing on the Amazon basic……………..

The white, or black AA Amazon Basic? Both?

All 4: White/black AA/AAA


----------



## fedcas (Mar 30, 2015)

seems like there's no high capacity version planned in HKJ's tests  
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...est-Review-of-Amazon-Basic-AA-2000mAh-(Black)


----------



## HKJ (Mar 31, 2015)

fedcas said:


> seems like there's no high capacity version planned in HKJ's tests
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...est-Review-of-Amazon-Basic-AA-2000mAh-(Black)



I was not aware that there was two black versions when I ordered them. 
This has been corrected and the high capacity is in the mail, but it will probably be the last of the test/reviews.


----------



## fedcas (Mar 31, 2015)

HKJ said:


> I was not aware that there was two black versions when I ordered them.
> This has been corrected and the high capacity is in the mail, but it will probably be the last of the test/reviews.



wow! tak!


----------



## fedcas (Jun 22, 2015)

fedcas said:


> They are still made in japan, but the code is not particularly similar to any of the ones from the eneloops:
> 
> amazon basics black AA: *HR-3UTHA-AMZN*
> amazon basics black AAA: *HR-4UTHA-AMZN*
> ...




BINGO!!!

http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Fujitsu AAA HR-4UTHC 950mAh (Black) UK.html

seems like they are fujitsu... which are still eneloops pro!




HKJ said:


> I was not aware that there was two black versions when I ordered them.
> This has been corrected and the high capacity is in the mail, but it will probably be the last of the test/reviews.



Hi HKJ  is the test of these still planned? Just asking


----------



## HKJ (Jun 23, 2015)

fedcas said:


> Hi HKJ  is the test of these still planned? Just asking




No, plan has been executed: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...est-Review-of-Amazon-Basic-AA-2500mAh-(Black)


----------



## fedcas (Jun 24, 2015)

HKJ said:


> No, plan has been executed: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...est-Review-of-Amazon-Basic-AA-2500mAh-(Black)



I've seen that test, but I was talking about the AAAs. But now that I have figured out the code, I bet that the AAAs are Fujitsu, that you have tested 


amazonbasics black AAA: *HR-4UTHA-AMZN*
Fujitsu AAA: *HR-4UTHC*

fujitsu AAA test: http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Fujitsu AAA HR-4UTHC 950mAh (Black) UK.html


----------



## Kurt_Woloch (Jun 24, 2015)

Not so fast... even though all those are made by FDK in Japan, there might be differences, as the AmazonBasics cells that have already been tested show:
- The white AA cells show a bit more internal resistance and a bit less capacity than both white Eneloops and Fujitsu's.
- The black AA cells have a bit less capacity than both black Eneloops and Fujitsu's, but they have lower internal resistance than the others.
- The white AAA cells have higher internal resistance and a bit less capacity at high loads than both white Eneloops and Fujitsu's.

One can only guess how the black Japanese AAA's will work out in that respect.




fedcas said:


> I've seen that test, but I was talking about the AAAs. But now that I have figured out the code, I bet that the AAAs are Fujitsu, that you have tested
> 
> 
> amazonbasics black AAA: *HR-4UTHA-AMZN*
> ...


----------



## HKJ (Jun 24, 2015)

fedcas said:


> I've seen that test, but I was talking about the AAAs. But now that I have figured out the code, I bet that the AAAs are Fujitsu, that you have tested



I did not see that version of AAA when I ordered last. I will try to include them in my next Amazon order.
If there are other NiMH/Alkaline batteries on amazon.co.uk they I ought to test, please say (It has to be from Amazon, not other retailers, due to shipping prize).


----------



## Kurt_Woloch (Jun 24, 2015)

I'd still vote for testing the Duracell rechargeables because they are also made in Japan and should be roughly equivalent to Eneloop XX's / Pros, but they are much cheaper than those (on Amazon.co.uk, currently a 4-pack of AA's is GBP 7.70, and a 4-pack of AAA's is GBP 4.25, vs. GBP 12.74 / 12.80 for the Eneloops), and also they are much more widely available since they are carried by many stores carrying Duracell alkalines... and those are many because Duracell is probably the most ubiquitious brand of alkalines if you count availability in both Europe and the USA. They are even carried by a big chain of local supermarkets and are the only Japanese cells you can buy there.

I'd also vote for publishing the results for the Duracell and Varta alkalines you have already tested, but didn't get around to publishing the results yet, Varta being another very ubiquitious brand here in Austria.



HKJ said:


> I did not see that version of AAA when I ordered last. I will try to include them in my next Amazon order.
> If there are other NiMH/Alkaline batteries on amazon.co.uk they I ought to test, please say (It has to be from Amazon, not other retailers, due to shipping prize).


----------



## HKJ (Jun 24, 2015)

Kurt_Woloch said:


> I'd still vote for testing the Duracell rechargeables because they are also made in Japan and should be roughly equivalent to Eneloop XX's / Pros



I am testing on the following Duracells:
Duracell AA Duralock 1300mAh (Green-Copper)
Duracell AA Ultra 2400mAh (Green-Copper)
Duracell AAA Duralock 750mAh (Green-Copper)



Kurt_Woloch said:


> I'd also vote for publishing the results for the Duracell and Varta alkalines you have already tested, but didn't get around to publishing the results yet, Varta being another very ubiquitious brand here in Austria.



I will try.


----------



## Kurt_Woloch (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you very much for your consideration and your tests! As a side note, I've already used your curves and comparisons to talk people out of zinc-carbon batteries they deemed cheap. ;-)



HKJ said:


> I am testing on the following Duracells:
> Duracell AA Duralock 1300mAh (Green-Copper)
> Duracell AA Ultra 2400mAh (Green-Copper)
> Duracell AAA Duralock 750mAh (Green-Copper)
> ...


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 24, 2015)

Looking forward to these results myself as I have a lot of them.
Generally satisfied but wonder.

Right on, thank you.

Have a great day.


----------

